# Harris hawk breeders and update



## Kelfezond

If you followed my last few threads you'd see I'm thinking about getting my first bird of prey - the choice was between a common buzzard and a Harris hawk - I've decided to go with the general recommendations and go for a Harris. 

I've found a chap will to teach me what I need to know for a reasonable price which is good since I've already done my main theory research! 

All I need now is to find somebody who is (or knows somebody who is) breeding Harris hawks as I want to get mine as a youngster and train him myself - I believe breeding season will yield offspring around april is that right? I'd love to sort something out with a breeder to make sure I dont miss my chance at buying one next year

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miss_ferret

if the guy whos teaching you really knows his stuff and flies harrises himself, he should be able to put you in touch with a breeder. if he flies one and can put you in touch with whoever bred his, all the better, then you can see what they end up like as it were.

dont be afraid to quiz the breeder, ask to see parents and so on. and dont be offended if you get questioned (or 'interrogated' as some put it lol) by the breeder, its usually a sign of a good one if they arnt just bothered about pound signs. 

you probably have missed it for this year, but you never know someone might have a late clutch. but on the plus side it does give you a good few months to get everything in place and research your breeder.


----------



## Disgruntled

Failing the above, try the IBR birdmart or join and get the yellow book. It is full of breeders.: victory:


----------



## smithy73

l know a few breeders i can put you in touch with pm me for the details cheers wayne


----------



## sharpstrain

have you been on the IFF website - there are some excellent breeders on there who can supply top quality birds at fair prices.


----------



## Kelfezond

sharpstrain said:


> have you been on the IFF website - there are some excellent breeders on there who can supply top quality birds at fair prices.


Yeah I'm on the forum there


----------



## sharpstrain

Kelfezond said:


> Yeah I'm on the forum there


 
There are some excellent HH breeders on the forum who will be able to provide a quality bird - beware the screamers!

Like most things quality costs more and it is worth spending some time an effort communicating with a couple of breeders before making a purchase.
From my perspective there is only one guy that I would by a HH from


----------



## Kelfezond

sharpstrain said:


> There are some excellent HH breeders on the forum who will be able to provide a quality bird - beware the screamers!
> 
> Like most things quality costs more and it is worth spending some time an effort communicating with a couple of breeders before making a purchase.
> From my perspective there is only one guy that I would by a HH from


And who is that?


----------



## sharpstrain

Kelfezond said:


> And who is that?


 
I am a big believer in research and I wouldnt be happy to reccomend an individual breeder to someone

Have a look at this thread by Dave Rampling The Best Harris Hawk Breeders? - Falconry Forum (IFF)


----------



## Kelfezond

sharpstrain said:


> I am a big believer in research and I wouldnt be happy to reccomend an individual breeder to someone
> 
> Have a look at this thread by Dave Rampling The Best Harris Hawk Breeders? - Falconry Forum (IFF)


Many thanks!


----------

